# Gheenoe Travel Cover



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I have purchased a new Gheenoe 15'4" and am looking for a cover, one that can remain on while being towed on trailer. Anyone know where I can find a manufacturer ?


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

i have only seen one or two online..... but had great luck with going to my local shops that work with boat interior repairs.... had a full custom weather proof canvas in my color of choosing including split on the bow for TM mount, as well as a zip off motor hood.... had one done with snaps the full lenght of the classic and was great for storing gear during long trips! hope my 2 cents helps.....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How much did that run you? I considered getting a custom cover for my last boat until I was given a quick quote for one. At $900 it wasn't going to happen


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

the cover ran me $300.00, but i saved some bucks by installing the snap buttons on the rub rails myself..... if i had it done begining to end it would have ran about $500.00 total...... but i kept it cheap and simple (1 color, no motor cover) on the last one i had made..... due to slightly confused racoon.... i will be having another made over the winter. lol


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We might be talking about different styles, I didn't want to put snaps every where so mine would have nylon webbing straps that secured it around the bottom and the motor cover.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

then you should be able to have one made even cheaper..... you having basicly a nose cone sewn in with open flaps down the side with webbing straps either attching to your trailer or to the other side of the boat like a jeep soft top attatches..... that should really be cheap? you said you got a qoute of $900.00 for that ?? and on a highsider?? WOW.... i would just shop around a bit more... and it never hurts to draw up your ideas so the guys making it can see what you see too before the 1st piece of fabric is cut.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i was quoted about $1000 for a 22' bay boat so i would think a gheenoe should be a lot cheaper


----------



## Dusouth (Dec 24, 2007)

I make custom canvas and $ 500 would be reasonable for a basic cover down the sides with a draw string and straps underneath I would use sunbrella and teflon thread .
I will be making one for mine as soon as I finish with the grab bar and rigging


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Duesouth, I would like to see your finished product of the boat cover when you complete it. I did find a gentleman who makes custom covers for skiffs, canors, and Gheenoes. Here is his web site; www.dahlcanvas.com/canoekayakcover.htm


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

The Attwood 12' jonboat cover works great on my 13' Gheenoe. Maybe the 14' model will fit yours. They tend to be a little oversized and with some tie downs you should be able to trailer it. 










And if it does not fit exactly, maybe it could be modified at a lesser cost.


----------

